# please tell me I'm not the only teen mommy with 3!



## mybbyboo

Well I'm back! Again... Round three. I just had my daughter 4 months ago haven't had a period since, and I took a test this morning. BFP well make that 5 bfps lol I couldn't be to sure!
Now to start the journey! Again....... Did I mention again? I'll have 3 under 4. I guess I'm still in shock! I wonder how far along I am!
Sorry the post is so choppy I don't even know what to do with myself


----------



## jlw617

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## ClairAye

I remember you from my first pregnancy :) I only have two but congratulations :flower:


----------



## mybbyboo

thanks ladies!


----------



## DanteRoman

Technically I'm not a teen anymore I had my first at 17, 2nd at 20, 3rd at 21 and pregnant with my 4 th at 23 :)

It's all fun and games here. Age is irrelevant it doesn't make anyone a better or worse parent. Don't freak out I had 3 under 4 too it's chaos and never ending but 3 times the fun and 3times the giggles! Xx


----------



## mybbyboo

Your right just my situation with hubby isn't the greatest how am I gonna do this alone!


----------



## DanteRoman

Mine was when I had my 3rd. I'm now with a different partner. In hindsight though I probably should have tried harder with my husband but kids put stress on relationships. Pm me if you want to chat :) x


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations and welcome back :)


----------



## mybbyboo

I just want the relationship we used to have. Such a bummer but I guess I that's not what's important right now


----------



## BethHx

Congrats! Im pregant with my third. X


----------



## Radiance

I had my 1st at 16, 2nd at 17, and 3rd at 19 :) Congratulations!


----------



## ClairAye

BethHx said:


> Congrats! Im pregant with my third. X

Thread hijacking...

OMG! Congratulations!


----------



## BethHx

Thanks Clair! Whats the gap between Jason and Lily? X


----------



## ClairAye

BethHx said:


> Thanks Clair! Whats the gap between Jason and Lily? X

They have 6 days off 19 months between them! So not far off the gap you'll have. :) Eep, you'll have your hands full, I bet it will be great fun though! :D


----------



## BethHx

15/16 months this gap will be. Let the fun begin! X


----------



## mybbyboo

Hey ladies I'm 8 weeks due December 23 this baby and my youngest will be 13 months apart!


----------



## Radiance

mybbyboo said:


> Hey ladies I'm 8 weeks due December 23 this baby and my youngest will be 13 months apart!

My two oldest are 13 months apart. I love it! I personally thought it was the easiest during the first year and the hardest at 3/4 years as they went through a fighting 24/7 phase


----------



## mybbyboo

That's what I'm scared of My sons 3 and he's rough right now


----------



## Miss1997new

I'm 18 and I'm also pregnant with baby number 3, congratulations :) xx


----------



## LittleBaby311

Just wanted to give a congrats! I'm new on here, but I'm 19 with one and pregnant! As said earlier age doesn't matter it doesn't make you a better or worse mommy. :flower:
Also wanted to add that I hope you and your hubby can work things out!


----------



## mybbyboo

LittleBaby311 said:


> Just wanted to give a congrats! I'm new on here, but I'm 19 with one and pregnant! As said earlier age doesn't matter it doesn't make you a better or worse mommy. :flower:
> Also wanted to add that I hope you and your hubby can work things out!

Thank you that means a lot!


----------



## LW16

congratulations on number 3! There is obviously some kind of spark between you and your hubby! I hope your able to rekindle some of the magic you had before.


----------



## mybbyboo

Thank you all for the kind words with my husband. I am hoping for the best I really am but unless he completely changes I know it will never wor. You can't make people change. I'm just focusing on my kids. I'm 13 weeks today and have a scan tomorrow hopefully find out what were having. So I'm looking forward to that!


----------

